# Does anyone know anything about this bike



## scrunch (10 Jul 2014)

Bought this over 23 years ago, from a wholesaler in Ilkeston at the time there where three frames that they had for sale, I had both wheels made with double butted stainless steel spokes, the rear being built on a hub break.
Memory is a bit cloudy now but I believe it was called a mudplugger the idea being that mud did not gather round the rear brake .
I have ridden it quite a lot when I was younger it hasn't been used for 10 years I wondered if anyone had any recollection about the frame or the builder.

Just thought I should add the name doesn't come from the front mudguard this was bought a long time after i had the bike.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2014)

Someone gwan tief half de frame.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2014)

That's a bit aesthetically challenged, to say the least.
I'd be worried about the whole frame collapsing...


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2014)

It's a wrong un alright.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jul 2014)

Pass the


----------



## Learnincurve (11 Jul 2014)

Is it titanium? I was just reading about the strange and wonderful frames you can make with titanium and this has the same look.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

You've done well to Photoshop the seat tube out so accurately.


----------



## scrunch (11 Jul 2014)

Not photoshopped at all I can assure you, Not titanium wish it was, I have ridden the bike well over 2000 miles over some rough ground as well and hasnt collapsed yet and I am no small fry really more interested in the reason it was built and hoped it would jog someones memory.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2014)

It looks like an adventurous welder has had a shot at a BSO and removed the seat tube. Never seen anything like it to be honest!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Jul 2014)




----------



## Archie_tect (22 Jul 2014)

Scrunch, you've got an odd one there... why would someone deliberately* not* triangulate the frame by taking out a compression tube like that... doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2014)

I'd guess they reckoned the welds would hold and offer a degree of suspension from the flexibility of steel. To the extent that the OP has ridden it without it tearing itself apart seems to be proof that it worked. So far....

Is the thing that looks like a handle lower in the frame doing anything other than providing an anchor point for a cable? If not, why didn't they run it back along the down tube or chain stay? That puzzles me more than the absence of most of the seat tube.


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd guess they reckoned the welds would hold and offer a degree of suspension from the flexibility of steel. To the extent that the OP has ridden it without it tearing itself apart seems to be proof that it worked. So far....
> 
> Is the thing that looks like a handle lower in the frame doing anything other than providing an anchor point for a cable? If not, why didn't they run it back along the down tube or chain stay? That puzzles me more than the absence of most of the seat tube.


It's holding the front derallieur too.

It's a weird looking thing. But weird things happened back then.

Anyone remember the Slingshot?



Slingshot Fold-Tech single-speed mountain bike by Arkku, on Flickr


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> It's holding the front derallieur too.
> 
> It's a weird looking thing. But weird things happened back then.
> 
> ...



Somehow, Slingshot are still going though I've absolutely no idea how.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> *It's holding the front derallieur too.*
> 
> It's a weird looking thing. But weird things happened back then.
> 
> ...


Fair enough but wouldn't the down tube be a suitable place to locate the front mech? To me, it looks like they've unnecessarily taken out the seat tube only to unnecessarily put a bit of it back in.


----------



## brand (3 Aug 2014)

An early version of rear suspension!
Might be worth putting away for another 23 years never know it could be worth something. Or try a contemporary art gallery. I am *almost serious* in both the latter suggestions. IE not taking the piss​


----------



## brand (3 Aug 2014)

On clicking on the sling shot the OPs bike is almost conventional!


----------



## scrunch (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, it does still raise a few eyebrows when I go out on it. I was told the sole purpose was to prevent mud building up between where the rear brake would have been and the down tube, as far as I can remember there where 3 frames and they all had been built by a frame maker from scratch.


----------



## KEEF (6 Aug 2014)

ITS NOT ALONE


----------



## noodle (18 Sep 2014)

KEEF said:


> View attachment 52616
> ITS NOT ALONE


 i quite like that one

the ops bike has been shackled in liverpool overnight, no frame builder needed......


----------



## byegad (18 Sep 2014)

Whatever it is, there's no way I'd ride it.


----------



## LimeBurn (3 Oct 2014)

I dont know why but I actually quite like that.


KEEF said:


> View attachment 52616
> ITS NOT ALONE


----------

